

Online Education is a Prestige Problem - puranjay
http://startupdispatch.com/opinion/online-education-is-a-prestige-problem/

======
iandanforth
Is there any chance you wouldn't jump at the chance to hire this guy?
([http://www.technologyreview.com/news/428610/in-the-
olympics-...](http://www.technologyreview.com/news/428610/in-the-olympics-of-
algorithms-a-russian-keeps/))

In some fields the prestige of the institution will be directly related to how
well it separates excellence from mediocrity. TopCoder does this. Online
classes are beginning to do this.

I agree that there are many valuable aspects to physical universities that
cannot be replicated online, but this point about prestige is weak.

